# Up to $20 Off Audi 5000 100 200 V8 Complete Shocks and Struts Kits



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

1986-1988 5000 quattro Models

1989-1990 200 quattro 10V Models
1991 200 quattro 20V Models

1989-1991 100 quattro Models
1992-1994 100 quattro Models
1992-1994 100 2WD Non-quattro Models

1992-1994 S4 quattro 20V Models
1995-1996 S6 quattro 20V Models

1990-1991 V8 quattro 3.6L
1992-1994 V8 quattro 4.2L

1995-1997 A6 Sedan quattro 2.8L 12V
1998 A6 Wagon quattro 2.8L 12V
1995-1997 A6 Sedan 2WD Non-quattro 2.8L 12V
1998 A6 Wagon 2WD Non-quattro 2.8L 12V

Blausport kits include all the necessary Audi shock mounts, bump stops, dust boots, and shock related hardware to ease installation. When replacing all critical components you can be assured of that new car feel again! With decades of specialized Audi experience we understand how important the Audi driving experience is. Be assured that Blausport's kits make it better. "Feel The Road" with Blausport's Autobahn Series Audi shocks and struts! Click here for the full writeup on our Audi shock kits including fitment specifics.





*Blauparts' BIG Bringing in the New Year Sale now till Jan 31st!

** SELECT ** items / kits feature Special Sale Pricing, Free Gift Packages, and Free Shipping!*

*Blauparts Audi Parts Department*


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

any of those Sports shocks?


----------

